

Your Least Favorite Agile Practice? - signals

There are a lot of components to Agile Software Development: Scrum, Pair Programming, Timeboxing, Planning Poker, Retrospective, and the list goes on.<p>What practice has had the least impact or has been the least helpful for your team?
======
sharemywin
The biggest problem is when it turns into wagile development. they want to
have a requirments document and an analysis and design document and then code
and unit test with QA all in 1 month instead of like 3 mo.

